# Option symbol naming



## kaveman (30 July 2005)

Warrants have an easy naming convention with 6 letters, ticker+type+issuer+series

do options have similar
are they all 5 characters long
ticker+???


----------



## kaveman (31 July 2005)

ok I found it on ASX site whch is back online today


----------

